# Work permit for Canada



## alsaco88 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a French national living/working in US (green card) for 4 years w/ American spouse, after living in France for 4 years. 

We're interested in relocating to Canada (BC), and were wondering if anyone has had experience with securing employment and obtaining a work permit for Canada. 

Workwise, both of us are bilingual (en/fr) w/ university degrees & I have an MBA degree and solid business experience. Over the past few months, I have been contacted by companies in the US & other countries (Switzerland) offering relocation & work permits for us, etc., and am now contacting recruiters and companies in Canda to apply for positions there... 

Just wanted to know if anyone is familiar w/ the process & how feasible it is to get an employment offer, work permit, etc. to move to Canada/BC. Thanks!


----------



## albert10444 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Are you for real ? can you contact me to know more about this ...*



oddball said:


> You don't need one , just row yourself into any Newfounland or Nova-Scotian harbour with no papers , only the clothes on your back and say you are a refugee , the government will give you the warmest welcome you have ever had in your life . They will give you almost double the allocated pension , plus a chance to sign on to social services for a further $500.00 and a nice house to live in , work permit ? Who needs a work permit ?


Are you for real ? can you contact me to know more about this ...


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

alsaco88 said:


> I'm a French national living/working in US (green card) for 4 years w/ American spouse, after living in France for 4 years.
> 
> We're interested in relocating to Canada (BC), and were wondering if anyone has had experience with securing employment and obtaining a work permit for Canada.
> 
> ...


Hi

There is actually a special program for people in your situation.
Contact me at [email protected]

Jade


----------

